# Myrtle Beach, South Carolina is the biggest shithole in the universe.



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd been away for quite a while, and forgotten most of the experience. I only had these sort of abstract generalizations: "people there will fuck anything, they will cheat on you, the tourists will talk to you/look at you like you're a whore."

How true it is. Passing through, I was reminded of the russian prostitutes who come here to work as waitresses (prostitutes on the side). They look like normal conventionally attractive girls, and act innocent, but I have seen them go home with a guy for five bucks. 

The ******* tourists. How can someone be so fascinated by beachwear clothing.. neon colors, and taz..

Unplanned pregnancy. The girl I saw walking down the street with some wanna-be thug filthy hood rat. Her life is over.

The filthy old men who break their necks looking at me, when all I'm trying to do is get gas and coffee.

The gas station attendant who almost creamed his pants when I simply gave him a polite smile.

Riff-raff. Loud, in the way, don't care that they are loud and in the way.

Poor old worn out natives. Don't fuck the natives. Their genitals are public toilets. They see more tourist dick/cunt than any public restroom, truly. I was wearing short shorts, and I became paranoid that one would try to give me a warm itchy aids injection if I didn't keep moving quickly.

I came home and showered.

Miserable natives. They take on jobs that a high school student would occupy anywhere else in the country -- tourist resort jobs, public service. They can't make enough money to get out, and they can't move onto something better, because they have to drink and use drugs in order to forget how miserable they are, lest they go insane. A long day of being shat on by snooty and obnoxious tourists, and a 12 pack is like an oasis..

Substances, and sex. Crawl into the bottom of a bottle to hide, bury their scummy dick in any willing warm hole to hide.. from the absolute misery of this existence, being bottom feeders who serve trashy tourists. 

Animals.

All this evolution and you motherfuckers make a mockery of the species, living like a pack of ever-screwing monkeys.

"What, yew think ure better then us???//" Why, yes I fucking do sir. And I am only passing through. Sayo-fuckin-nara!


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

can't agree more, great hotels in the area but overall not a place I want to be in


----------



## TURKEY112 (Mar 24, 2021)

How I wish I would have done more research before going....

This shithole is full of trash - I am referring to both the people and the general environment. For the 4 days we were there, not one person said please, thank you, or you're welcome. The people seem miserable during the day and completely wasted in the evening. And my goodness, did God get the biggest ugly stick he had and beat this state to an ugly pulp. I have never seen so many ugly, disgusting, stupid people in my life. Either turkey meat white trash or ratchet monkeys. The worst travel experience ever. Avoid this shithole like the plague.


----------

